# which hospital are you?



## Hannah814

Thought itvwould be nice to see if anyone is or likely to bump into each other at hospital after the birth. 

I will be having mine in stoke Mandeville hospital.


----------



## davidjoemum

Queen Elizabeth Queen Mother hospital in margate kent!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kristel_

Basingstoke - North Hampshire Hospital :)


----------



## wanaBmummy

Neville Hall - Abergavenny


----------



## Bells81

Frimley Park Hospital - Surrey (Hampshire/Surrey border)


----------



## ppgirlsteph

I'm Frimley Park too :thumbup:


----------



## Joanne85

Gloucestershire Royal Hospital in the womens centre in Gloucester :thumbup:


----------



## charlie15

West Mid, Isleworth


----------



## Allyson11

Treliske in Truro, Cornwall


----------



## Mummy_Claire

Broomfield Hospital in Chelmsford, Essex.


----------



## anne003

charlie15 said:


> West Mid, Isleworth

Me too!!:thumbup:


----------



## Faythe

Bells81 said:


> Frimley Park Hospital - Surrey (Hampshire/Surrey border)




ppgirlsteph said:


> I'm Frimley Park too :thumbup:

Another one for Frimley here :flower:


----------



## LittlePeople

I'm Milton Keynes!


----------



## charlie15

anne003 said:


> charlie15 said:
> 
> 
> West Mid, Isleworth
> 
> Me too!!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Looks like you'll be there a bit before me! Did you have your last baby there? how was it?


----------



## CelticStar

LittlePeople said:


> I'm Milton Keynes!

I'm also Milton Keynes!

I'll be heading there at some point in June (hopefully)


----------



## Catkins2011

Chelsea & Westminster, London for me


----------



## madmae

Colchester General in Essex


----------



## tmr1234

Chester hospital for us.


----------



## Shezza84uk

East surrey hospital Redhill x


----------



## Torz

Hoping for a home birth but if i do end up in hospital it will be Doncasters Royal Infermary Womans Hospital


----------



## c1403

Medway Maritme (Gillingham, Kent)


----------



## vickisharp80

Doncaster Royal Infirmary here too!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Huddersfield Birth Centre hopefully or if not Calderdale Royal Hospital Halifax :)


----------



## jasminejo24

thinking of a homebirth but otherwise worcester hospital west midlands


----------



## frillyhilly

sharoe green, royal preston for us :)


----------



## mummyb1

King George, Goodmayes Essex for us :)


----------



## fidget

i've not decided between a home birth or st mary's birth centre in portsmouth yet :)


----------



## Buddysmum89

_If all goes well Kings Mill Hospital in Sutton In Ashfield (Nottinghamshire) _


----------



## cherry22

The Rosie at Addenbrooks hospital Cambridge for me!


----------



## madcam

musgrove park hospital (somerset) for me :flower:


----------



## Bells81

Faythe said:


> Bells81 said:
> 
> 
> Frimley Park Hospital - Surrey (Hampshire/Surrey border)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ppgirlsteph said:
> 
> 
> I'm Frimley Park too :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Another one for Frimley here :flower:Click to expand...

Ah yay for Frimley!

And Faythe - we're pretty close in terms of pregnancy too!

Ppgirlsteph - how far along are you?

This will be my third frimley birth and my mum had me there too :)


----------



## aimee-lou

Norfolk and Norwich University Hospital (NNUH) for me.


----------



## Victoriaaa

Doncaster Royal Infirmary for me too!


----------



## Charlie1975

Jessops in Sheffield for me!!


----------



## mummy2bm

Charlie1975 said:


> Jessops in Sheffield for me!!

Jessops for me too :thumbup:


----------



## Taylorr

Warwick Hospital for me x


----------



## dizz

QMC Nottingham - chosen on the basis hubby actually knows how to get to that one without me having to give him directions mid-contraction!


----------



## hayleyh26

Leicester General Hospital for us :flower: xx


----------



## MrsKB 82

CLAIREnAARON said:


> Broomfield Hospital in Chelmsford, Essex.

Me too!
We might literally bump into eachother looking at our dates too. 
xxx


----------



## mummylanning

Kingston Hospital - SW London/Surrey - Hopefully the Malden Suite


----------



## MizzLu

Queens Medical Centre Nottingham :)


----------



## Jellybean2009

Royal Hampshire County Hospital Winchester Hampshire


----------



## Spaggy37

aimee-lou said:


> Norfolk and Norwich University Hospital (NNUH) for me.

NNUH (Norfolk & Norwich University) for me too (2nd baby there) :)


----------



## cliqmo

Chippenham Birthing Centre, Chippenham Wiltshire- or if we get into difficulties the Royal United Hospital (RUH) in Bath.


----------



## kayla0712

northeast georgia medical center :D


----------



## leoniebabey

Sunderland Royal hospital


----------



## Missy86

Southend Hospital in Essex


----------



## misse04

fidget said:


> i've not decided between a home birth or st mary's birth centre in portsmouth yet :)

I'm hoping for st marys too! :)


----------



## Sproglet

Another one for QMC Nottingham, because I already go there for health conditions, makes sense to have them all under one roof.


----------



## honeybee2

wanaBmummy said:


> Neville Hall - Abergavenny


me too! :thumbup:


----------



## kittylady

Heartlands Hospital, Birmingham, West mids :thumbup:


----------



## cheshire

cherry22 said:


> The Rosie at Addenbrooks hospital Cambridge for me!

I had my first two there......love it :thumbup:

St Thomas's London, if I make it :) only just got there in time with DS2


----------



## Faythe

Bells81 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bells81 said:
> 
> 
> Frimley Park Hospital - Surrey (Hampshire/Surrey border)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ppgirlsteph said:
> 
> 
> I'm Frimley Park too :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Another one for Frimley here :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Ah yay for Frimley!
> 
> And Faythe - we're pretty close in terms of pregnancy too!
> 
> Ppgirlsteph - how far along are you?
> 
> This will be my third frimley birth and my mum had me there too :)Click to expand...

Woot, so we are! :D


----------



## Jessy16

Cedars Sinai in Los Angeles


----------



## gogosteady

West Suffolk hospital, Bury St Edmunds, Suffolk


----------



## susan_1981

Queen Elizabeth II in Woolwich


----------



## dinkykitten

The Royal Gwent Hospital in Newport is where I shall be (hopefully!)


----------



## Lissy_Sweetie

Chesterfield Royal Hospital :thumbup: x


----------



## sharan

Possible the City, Birmingham. However if I'm classed as low risk then the new Walsall Manor midwife led centre.


----------



## purplerat

Shezza84uk said:


> East surrey hospital Redhill x


Me too :)


----------



## Scally

madmae said:


> Colchester General in Essex

Me too! x


----------



## bethanchloe

Liverpool Women's here - although Liverpool/Merseyside seems massively under represented on here - boo!


----------



## Buckles

Missy86 said:


> Southend Hospital in Essex


Oohhh me too!! Xx


----------



## dizzydoll

Waterford Regional Hospital for me haha Irish ladies seem to be really few and far between here :rofl: Doubt I'll be bumping into anyone from here there!


----------



## ericacaca

Milton Keynes.... or St Peters, Chertsey as we're around there on due date!


----------



## anne003

West Middlesex hospital in Isleworth x


----------



## aimee-lou

Spaggy37 said:


> aimee-lou said:
> 
> 
> Norfolk and Norwich University Hospital (NNUH) for me.
> 
> NNUH (Norfolk & Norwich University) for me too (2nd baby there) :)Click to expand...

I'm hoping for the Midwife Led unit but may end up on L&D if I'm not allowed. How did you find it?


----------



## sailorsgirl

Princess Anne in Southampton xx


----------



## HopefulMi

Deciding between RVI in newcastle and wansbeck in Northumberland :)


----------



## emma33

City Hospital Nottingham ...


----------



## Emily Roses M

Watford in Herts. Will be my fourth baby there. xxxx


----------



## Nixtey

Luton and Dunstable, 13th Oct :thumbup:


----------



## emmalouise86

bath RUH for me


----------



## mazndave

I'm the 4th one for Doncaster Royal Infirmary.


----------



## cliqmo

emmalouise86 said:


> bath RUH for me


Might well see you there :yipee: when are you due??


----------



## elliep

Frimley Park Hospital in Surrey :)


----------



## emmalouise86

cliqmo said:


> emmalouise86 said:
> 
> 
> bath RUH for me
> 
> 
> Might well see you there :yipee: when are you due??Click to expand...


yay!!! i seen all these posts and thought i was the only one going to bath!! im due on the 5th june. when are you due? x


----------



## 08marchbean

ideally Home!! But if not the Newcastle birthing centre RVI. But have consultant apt today to see if i can. If its a no go( dont see why it would be ) Ill be asking to transfer to QE Gateshead


----------



## cliqmo

emmalouise86 said:


> cliqmo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emmalouise86 said:
> 
> 
> bath RUH for me
> 
> 
> Might well see you there :yipee: when are you due??Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yay!!! i seen all these posts and thought i was the only one going to bath!! im due on the 5th june. when are you due? xClick to expand...

31st May according to 12wk dating scan, but dates from LMP are 6th June, so it is quite possible !!! Woop woop :wohoo:


----------



## pink_rulez

Southmead in Bristol :) looks like the RUH ladies are my closest x


----------



## Mrs C P

kristel10589 said:


> Basingstoke - North Hampshire Hospital :)

Me too, basingstoke - North Hampshire :happydance:


----------



## 00Melmel00

Leicester Royal Infirmary (should be anyday now,-6 days overdue :( boooo)


----------



## mysteriouseye

St Peters in Chertsey, Woking :) xx


----------



## MissyMojo

hannover or celle


----------



## Bambi1985

Jellybean2009 said:


> Royal Hampshire County Hospital Winchester Hampshire

Me too!


----------



## bubbles

Home for me. If I have to go to hospital it will be uhcw coventry


----------



## Nix

I'm at James Paget Hospital in Norfolk x


----------



## BeckaBoo88

Diana Princess Of Wales Grimsby for me (hopefully!) :) 

Becka x


----------



## PaganBride

I'm having a homebirth, but my nearest hospital is UHNS - University Hospital of North Staffs.


----------



## lovelylisa84

Sharp Mary Birch for Women (San Diego, California USA)
Not looking forward to it..i dislike that hospital but have no choice.


----------



## charliebear

08marchbean said:


> ideally Home!! But if not the Newcastle birthing centre RVI. But have consultant apt today to see if i can. If its a no go( dont see why it would be ) Ill be asking to transfer to QE Gateshead

The birthing centre looks amazing :) x


----------



## CoffeePuffin

Barnsley =P


----------



## fl00b

walsall manor hospital :D x


----------



## lambchops

bethanchloe said:


> Liverpool Women's here - although Liverpool/Merseyside seems massively under represented on here - boo!

Yayy me too! might see ya there haha :thumbup:


----------



## Smudgelicious

lovelylisa84 said:


> Sharp Mary Birch for Women (San Diego, California USA)
> Not looking forward to it..i dislike that hospital but have no choice.

I had my last baby there in January 2011. I loved it. I had a single room, the nurses were absolutely lovely and my husband stayed in with me for a few nights. I had a csection with Dr Daneshmand.


----------



## lexie1994

chesterfield royal hospital for me! :) xx


----------



## kaylajade.x

Kings College Hospital, Camberwell, South London :)
x


----------



## cheshire

kaylajade.x said:


> Kings College Hospital, Camberwell, South London :)
> x

You're really close to me, another south London baby ! I am at St. Thomas but I know so many who had theirs at Kings, it's great!


----------



## Redhead84

At the moment it's Royal Lancaster but we may move in which case it will be Harrogate District.


----------



## kaylajade.x

cheshire said:


> kaylajade.x said:
> 
> 
> Kings College Hospital, Camberwell, South London :)
> x
> 
> You're really close to me, another south London baby ! I am at St. Thomas but I know so many who had theirs at Kings, it's great!Click to expand...

Oh that's good to know... I've read some reviews online about kings and they haven't been the best lol. Most people i know have given birth in St. Georges, or St. Thomas' and they've all been fine :thumbup:
x


----------



## Jox

Buddysmum89 said:


> _If all goes well Kings Mill Hospital in Sutton In Ashfield (Nottinghamshire) _

Kings Mill for me too  :wave:

Both my boys so far (and their daddy) have been born there altho this one will be in the 'new' hospital as the other 2 were in the old one  x


----------



## cosmicgirlxxx

Liverpool women's hospital :) x


----------



## cheshire

kaylajade.x said:


> cheshire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaylajade.x said:
> 
> 
> Kings College Hospital, Camberwell, South London :)
> x
> 
> You're really close to me, another south London baby ! I am at St. Thomas  but I know so many who had theirs at Kings, it's great!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that's good to know... I've read some reviews online about kings and they haven't been the best lol. Most people i know have given birth in St. Georges, or St. Thomas' and they've all been fine :thumbup:
> xClick to expand...

I think you're going to get that anywhere you go, even posh private ones :) Kings is going to come up against a lot as it is apparently one of the busiest hospitals in the world! I have seen air ambulances landing in Ruskin Park from as far as Dorset, so not surprising they get a lot of reviews and not all will be good. I had a problem with St Thomas' last time and Addenbrookes in Cambridge with the first, but I still think they are great and all the other care made up for the problems!


----------



## Reedy

hayleyh26 said:


> Leicester General Hospital for us :flower: xx

LGH for me too x


----------



## Halle71

St Georges Hospital, Tooting.

I had my DD at Kings College as we were living in Brixton and I wish we were there this time. St Georges is great for fetal medicine/teaching hospital etc but it seems a little shabby round the edges....


----------



## Smidgeeybelle

Russell's hall hospital - Dudley , West midlands :)


----------



## lilysmum2

North Staffordshire Hospital xx


----------



## Linzi_x

Rosie Hospital - Cambridge :)


----------



## Heidi

Jellybean2009 said:


> Royal Hampshire County Hospital Winchester Hampshire




Bambi1985 said:


> Jellybean2009 said:
> 
> 
> Royal Hampshire County Hospital Winchester Hampshire
> 
> Me too!Click to expand...

Me 3, although i'm a way off yet, had my 1st there too :) x


----------



## Hayley90

Darent Valley, in greenhithe, kent :)


----------



## verona

university hospital of north durham x


----------



## shmoo75

Looks like I am the only one so far who is going to Basildon & Thurrock Hospital. I had DD there in August 2010 and I could not fault the care I got whilst I was in labour and giving birth. I wasn't impressed that they didn't seem to fully understand how a cathetar worked and how long it would take me to pee post birth especially since the temp on the ward was set so hot. But, I soon put them straight and that was my only complaint.[COLOR]


----------



## jamies girl

Blackpool victoria hospital :) x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Im hoping to have baby at birthing centre in the forest but my care may be consultant led for the most of it due to previous complications :( So will be Princess Annes Southampton x


----------



## JJEE

Chelsea and Westminster...:thumbup:


----------



## fl00b

i'm at walsall MLU now, not manor :haha: yay!


----------



## oliviarose

University Hospital of North Staffs......


----------



## oliviarose

lilysmum2 said:


> North Staffordshire Hospital xx

Oh I am off to the same hospital as you and even stranger, we live in the same area of S - o - T........


----------



## Chellxx

I'll be having lo at Lister in Stevenage. Had ds there last year but am hoping to be on the midwife led unit this time


----------



## LiamsWife

I'll be at Lincoln County......x


----------



## KatieB

verona said:


> university hospital of north durham x

I was born there many moons ago now, when it used to be Dryburn!

I'll be having this baby in Wythenshawe Hospital (University Hospital South Manchester) - where I also had Louis xx


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Saddleback Memorial, a private hospital in Mission Viejo CA


----------



## wellbe30

I'm another one for the Norfolk and Norwich University Hospital. 

They were amazing when I had my son last summer


----------



## hawalkden

Burnley Womens and Newborn Hospital.


----------

